# Should I give my angora a summer haircut?



## momofonly (May 28, 2011)

We already got up to 90 degrees fahrenheit here yesterday and I'm debating whether or not I should trim her hair shorter.  I keep her for a pet, not wool production, so I don't need to use the wool (although I save clean wool that I brush out.)  Her hutch is in the spot of the yard that gets the most shade during the day, and I put frozen bottles of water in her hutch.  However, she still seemed like she was uncomfortable during the hottest part of the day.  Will cutting her fur shorter really help? My vet had advised me not to because he's worried I'll cut her skin by mistake.  I don't plan on cutting right on the skin, though.  

Also, everytime I let her out for a romp in our fenced yard, she digs like crazy near the fence.  She also dug a hole underneath my daughter's playset.  I keep filling them back in, but she keeps re-digging them.  Will she eventually stop when the hole is big enough, or would she actually build a burrow if she had the chance?


----------



## Tracey (May 29, 2011)

Yes, definately cut the wool back. I use sharp trimming scissors, but I cut in small lots and make sure I can see the other blade of the scissors through the wool before I snip. Takes a little longer but I'm yet to accidently snip my rabbits skin. 

I have four angoras in our garage - one who gave birth three weeks ago. She pulled her sides and tummy bare - no kidding - pink skin everywhere. She is coping 100 times better than the other other three angoras with our first week of heat.

She will feel so much better for a haircut.


----------



## momofonly (May 30, 2011)

Thanks! I took your advice and gave her a haircut. It's amateurish, and although there was a big pile of fur when I finished, she still has a lot of hair.  I hope she feels cooler with it.


----------



## hoodat (May 30, 2011)

No harm in a haircut but don't trim so close that you can see the skin through it. The fur provides protection for a rabbits tender hide so they need enough to buffer them from scrapes and scratches.


----------



## momofonly (Jun 2, 2011)

I definitely can't see the skin. In fact, it's been a few days and I can't really tell where it's been cut!


----------

